# Bachmann 4-4-0 Spectrum help requested.



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a couple of Bachmann 4-4-0s recently, though I won't be keeping them long as I already have a 2-6-0. Anyway, they are missing a couple of things, like the _*top off the steam dome*_ with the whistle, etc. Also the _*cover for one of the cylinder valve chests*_, and the _*smokebox door.*_ I managed to find most of the other parts at Bachmann, but if you have any of them in your parts box, please let me know.

Finally, I don't have a clue _*what the 2 connectors are*_ sticking out of the back. From the wiring diagram, one will be track pickups from the tender, and the other is speaker connections? Can anyone enlighten me as to the use of the 2-pin and the 4-pin connector wires?

Here's 2 of them at Jerry's SC&MRR.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Two-wire connector - chuff trigger
Four-wire connector - Track power forward to loco, light for tender light (if equipped)

The missing dome cap can be made from a piece of wood filed to shape in a drill press from a wood dowel. The steam valve chest cover on the 4-4-0 is smooth on top, so that can be cut from a piece of acrylic and glued in place. The smokebox door may be a bit more of a challenge, but look at large googly eyes at the craft store to see if there's something there of the right diameter.

Good luck!

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. I can probably adapt it to work with the 2-6-0 tender with Dave's electronics.

And yes, I know how to fill a round hole - I was hoping for a tall whistle with arm, which is more work to scratchbuild 




> The steam valve chest cover on the 4-4-0 is smooth


Interesting. Both of my locos have swirly bits on the covers - see below.











However, as I have another 4-4-0 with a missing valve chest cover on the way, I'll just put the 2 covers on one loco and make 2 more smooth ones. 

I think the smokebox door can be done with a Trackside Details door. If no-one here can find one in the parts box for me.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Kevin was right - the valve chest covers are flat, with a swirly paint job! I acquired another loco and 2 tenders so I had 3 for a short while.











One was for Jerry so it is now in a good home. It had bent axles on 2 tender trucks, so we had to straighten them - carefully.
His also has both valve chest covers so I have to make 2 more.

Mine (the middle one) also cracked its gear this morning when we were testing. Fortunately I bought a spare from NWSL.

I ordered a brass smokebox front and a whistle from TD so it should look like the others soon.


----------

